# 16F84 y L298 para controlar 2 motores DC.



## RjSa (Ene 19, 2007)

Buenas, el asunto es el siguiente: quiero controlar dos motores DC por medio de un PIC16F84, arme un circuito con 1 puente H para cada motor y los conecte al PIC, todo funciono bien excepto que el motor gira muy lento. La velocidad va a permanecer constante durante el uso de los motores, solo quiero que giren un poco mas rapido. 

He leido un poco acerca del L298 para simplificar el circuito pero tengo algunas dudas con el PWM ya que no manejo muy bien el concepto y menos en el pic. ¿Aparte de los dos pines para indicar la direccion de giro necesito indicarle otra señal para que funcione ?. Quisiera que me orientaran un poco en el uso de este integrado. 
Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Braulio (Ene 20, 2007)

RjSa: te recomiendo q publiques aqui tanto el programa como el esquemático para que alguien pueda ayudarte por que asi a la distancia no se puede adivinar la solución del problema. Además ayudaras a quienes tengan problemas similares como dolbyy1978. Muchos salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## cysubs (Ene 26, 2007)

Hola, el problema son tus motores que son muy lentos , si quieres que vayan mas rapido aumenta el voltaje de la fuente pero solo de la fuente eh? recuerda que el l293d y el l298 funcionan las entradas con 5v pero la potencia sera la de una fuente externa(pila 9v)por ejemplo puedes meterle hasta 12 pero no mas 

saludos


----------



## dxtr_hyperion (Dic 20, 2007)

Pues el l293 soporta hasta 36v me parece, y es un puente H integrado, recuerda ver el esquematico de este integrado para que sepas como se conecta a un pic y recuerda que la señal del pic (5 v aprox) sirve para indicar a este integrado hacia donde girar y con el voltage que le metas en las otras entradas te determinara la potencia.


----------



## 500rms (Ene 31, 2008)

mira, yo hice un proyecto hace dos años y me paso que no pude usar el L298 porque usamos dos motores de esos que vienen con la reduccion integrada, servos creo que se llaman, en fin, la tension de esos motores tenia que ser la indicada y no podia variar mucho, por lo tanto la tension que me comia el puente H ya hacia que funcionara muy lento, y el pwm que habiamos programado lo tuvimos que volar tambien, al final terminamos usando relays.


----------

